# إحذروا التعامل مع شركة إيجيبت كونسلت للتوظيف



## البشمهندس حودة (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الإخوة المهندسين الكرام في هذا الملتقي الرائع​*تحذير هام
*
أحذركم من التعامل مع شركة إيجيبت كونسلت للتوظيف
هو مكتب جديد موجود بشارع مكرم عبيد بمدينة نصر بالقاهرة ولسه فاتح جديد ولوعملت بحث عنه علي النت مش هتلاقي معلومات كافية أو تقريباً مفيش
وقد حدثت عملية نصب معي ومع شخصين آخرين عرفتهم صدفه فحذروني منها ولم أستمع للنصيحة حتي وقعت أنا في نفس المشكلة
وعندما تتعامل مع هذا المكتب هتلاقي الكلام في بدايته كويس جداً وهيعجبك لحد مايستدرجك ويطلع عنيك بعد ماياخد العربون وورقك
وكاذبون لدرجة غير عادية كما أنهم يماطلون كثيراً وبيرجعوا في كلامهم
فالدال علي الخير كفاعله
أرجو تنشروا الخبر لعل الله ينجي برسالتك شخص في أمس الحاجة لهذه النصيحة
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من تسول له نفسه النصب أو الكذب علي أناس في أمس الحاجة إلي مخرج من ضيق البطالة 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## stam4 (1 يناير 2013)

مشكور أخي علي النصيحة


----------



## حمدي الخولي (1 يناير 2013)

شكرا علي النصيحة


----------



## السندباد المساحي (2 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Egypt Consult (2 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اولا : نحن شركة ايجيبت كونسلت للتوظيف و استشارات الموارد البشرية

و لنا خبرة لا تقل عن 10 سنوات في المجال و لنا شركتان اخرتان و نحن مجموعة شركات و ايجيبت كونسلت هي شركة نتاج نجاحنا و لله الحمد.

ثانيا : السيد المهندس / محمود محمد يوسف ( ??????) لا يوجد مماطلة في اي شيء نهائي طريقنا و التاخير الذي تتحدث عنه كان بسببك انت و طلباتك الغريبة التي تريد ان تضيفها بالعقد و طلبت مكالمة صاحب العمل بها و طلبت في بادء الامر بعد ان اتفقت مع صاحب العمل و انت تعلم ايضا انك تحدثت معه من وراء شركتنا و انك اتفقت معه لتكون بديل لمرشح اخر كان انهى اوراقة لدينا وكانت له الاولوية بالفرصة ولكن طلب صاحب العمل استكمال اوراقك و تم رفض هذا من طرفنا و لكن هذة رغبة صاحب العمل و لكن اكتشفنا بانك بعد كل هذا تريد اضافة بنود لا علاقة لها بعقود العمل كما انك تجهل بقوانين العمل و العمال المصرية و السعودية فلا ذنب لنا بذلك و الحمدالله اكتشف صاحب العمل ان المرشح الاول افضل حيث انه خبرة اكبر و رجل يعرف القوانين و يعرف معنى جدية التعاقد و العمل فكان من صاحب العمل ان يلغي عقدك و تم ابلاغك بالحضور لاستلام اوراقك و مقدم اتعابك و لكنك رفضت و طلبت استكمال اوراقك و ربنا يشهد على ما نقول 

انا فقط كصاحب لهذة المجموعة انشر هذا للتوضيح و اظن ان حق الرد مكفول للجميع سواء مني او منك و لكن لا بد ان نضع الامور في نصابها و اذا اردنا الحق الشخص الذي تم التعاقد معه اولا اولى بالفرصة لانه رتب اموره و صرف اموال على اوراقة و ارتبط بالعقد فلا يمكن رفضة بكل سهولة و لكن مشيئة الله حذرتنا من التعاقد معك ليكون للرجل فرصتة و ان لا يضيع تعبه و تعبنا نحن ايضا

نحن مجموعة لنا سمعتها و مكاننا معروف من تعاملنا و عملائنا معروفين و لم تصدر اي شكوى الا منك انت و انت السبب فيها لا نحن وبذلك ياسيدي الفاضل ليس سببنا انك تجهل بالقوانين ليس سببنا انك تريد اقصاء شخص اخر ليس سببنا انك تريد اضافه اشياء لا ندري من اين اتيت بها بالعقد ليس سببنا ان اصدقاء لك كانوا بالسعودية و تضرروا من شركاتهم ليس سببنا انك غير واثق بالله و بالشركة التي ستكون ضمان و وكيل لك في حالة اخطاء صاحب العمل معك و ليس سببنا انك غير واثق باي شيء فالرجاء عدم الخوض في سمعتنا دون سبب و الحمدالله سمعتنا تسبقنا 

نرجو النشر للتوضيح


----------



## مهاجر (4 يناير 2013)

*للمعلومية*

السلام عليكم

اقفل الموضوع والنقاش والمشاركات لموضوع الاستفسار عن الشركة على هذا الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t343734.html

المشرف العام


----------

